# Do you believe this....!!!!!!!



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Our local rescue took a Maltese from Animal Control and called our friend Jennifer (Olive Tree ) to foster him.

He is maybe 1 year old, running with a rope around his neck that he had chewed through, shot with a BB gun.
Beautiful face, to die for!!! Sweet, loving and wants attention, tummy rubs. No issues just a great boy.
13 lbs. Had to be shaved as was in horrible shape, ears full of crud and one eye stuck shut.

NOW keep in mind that our weather has been freezing and we have a ton of snow. Looks like he was tied up outside and chewed himself free!!!! OMG, doesn't that just make you sick!!!

Any Michigan folks that want a wonderful rescue?????? This boy will be neutered on Friday, was given all of his shots, checked over and in good shape for the ordeal he went through.
Jennifer says he is the most grateful, loving, gets along with her other Malts, best rescue we have had!!!

NEEDS a wonderful home. Anyone??????

Bob and Marsha


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sounds like he is going to make someone VERY happy

I hope he finds his forever home SOON!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!! I am so happy the little fellow had the good sense to chew through the rope!! Yea for him!!!!! I hope he finds a loving home. But at least for now he is in a great place and for that I feel relief for him.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I wouldn't mind taking a beebee gun to the monster who did that to this poor little guy! :angry: 

He sounds like a real survivor and I'm sure will find a wonderful fur-ever home. Sounds like a sweetie too.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't even imagine AIMING a gun at one of these babies let alone actually shooting one! Someone ought to set that guy up and use him for target practice! I hope he finds a good home so he can learn about how great life can really be.


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

I am working on finding him a home right this second, I have a little phone chain going down and everyone is calling everyone else they know who loves dogs!
Can the OP check her email she gave me please  I may need your contact number soon as I think we may of found him a forever home!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Feb 3 2009, 12:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718620


> I am working on finding him a home right this second, I have a little phone chain going down and everyone is calling everyone else they know who loves dogs!
> Can the OP check her email she gave me please  I may need your contact number soon as I think we may of found him a forever home![/B]


Oh how wonderful!! I hope it works out!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you Kayteuk!!! You are a sweetheart for trying to help this boy.
I will know more and hope to have a pic soon.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Kayteuk @ Feb 3 2009, 03:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718620


> I am working on finding him a home right this second, I have a little phone chain going down and everyone is calling everyone else they know who loves dogs!
> Can the OP check her email she gave me please  I may need your contact number soon as I think we may of found him a forever home![/B]



Oh, I hope so! Poor little guy. :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I hope you are able to get him a great home quick.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Oh my god.... :bysmilie:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

omg ..i hope he finds a loving home quick :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I live in So. California and if I could afford to ship him out to us I would. I hope you can find a wonderful home for him SOON. Two things I just cannot stand and will not tolerate: a child molester and an animal abuser. Give me the bb gun and point me in the direction of the idiot who did this to this little guy! :smheat:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

He deserves a furever home.............soon! I hope it works out that someone can take him.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh crud. Bless his wee little heart. You know I would fly him hear, in a heart beat.
He's already in safety, so I will certainly donate. I will also search for a home. 
A forever home, where he would be loved, and cared for. 

This makes me sick. Poor little guy. I just want to give him a huge hug.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

How awfully heartbreaking that this doggie has been treated that way. THANK God for those that rescued him and are taking care of him now. I hope he does find his forever home soon!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeaaaa, Henry found a wonderful home!!
Huge thanks to Kayteuk for her continued search and keeping in touch with me.

Petsafe Rescue found a great couple that couldn't wait to take Henry into their home. They have a Bichon about the same age as Henry so he will have a wonderful brother also!!!

The most amazing thing is that he looks just like Cindy6755's rescue!!!! I will post pic and you will shocked.


----------

